# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kolesteroli në gjak

## Tironsja

Kush ka njohuri rreth kesaj semundjeje?
Si mund ta ulim perqindjen e cholesterolit ne gjak?
Cilat jane ushqimet qe duhet te hame dhe cilat Jo?
Pasojat e kesaj semundjeje per shendetin.

Pres ndihmen tuaj.

----------


## Estella

Elimino te gjithe mishin e kuq. Perdor vetem ushqimet e detit dhe mishin e pules, duke perfshire ketu dhe gjedetin.
Ngrijeni numurin e frutave dhe perimeve qe perdorni.
Mundohuni te perdorni sa me shume vaj ose me mire vaj ulliri.
Eliminoni gjalpin dhe margarinen.
Eliminoni ne maksimum djatherat dhe qumshtin pijeni te holluar. 2% p.sh.
Nje nga ilacet me te suksesshme dhe me e perdorshme sot ne Amerike eshte "LIPITOR". Ky ilact mund te merret vetem me receted e doktorit. N.q.s Kolesteroli i juaj eshte nen 180 atehere e keni normal. Eshte e rendesishme te beni sa me shume ushtrime per zemren dhe trejtjen e dhjamit aty. Eshte ilaci me i mire. Kolesteroli mund te ulet ne numurin normal per vetem disa muaj 3-6, n.q.s ju merrni jo vetem ilacet e dhena nga doktori por edhe ushtrime dhe diete te forte.

----------


## Asteroid

Estella me keto keshilla qe ke dhene ti, brenda nje jave te tere anetaret e forumit i ke te vdekur !!! :ngerdheshje: 


*p.s. Mos harro qe me ke borxh nje birre !!*

----------


## Zani

barnat qe e ulin cholesterinen quhen HMG-CoA-Inhibitore.Me emra jane Lovastatin,prevastatin etj.nen 200 eshte ok.per ata qe kane pas infarkt miokardi luftohet qe te ulet nen 160.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Se fundi kam degjuar qe edhe "cranberry juice" ndihmon ne uljen e kolesterolit ne gjak. Edhe i lire eshte  edhe shijen se ka te keqe.

cranberry juice=leng thane (Estella)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Se fundi kam degjuar qe edhe "cranberry juice" ndihmon ne uljen e kolesterolit ne gjak. Edhe i lire eshte  edhe shijen se ka te keqe.
> 
> cranberry juice=leng thane (Estella)*


Sa e sigurte je ti Estella? Se  je duke me çudit .

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Tironsja!

 Hiperkolesterolemia si perkufizim eshte permbajtja plasmatike e kolesterolit >5,2 mmol/l ose > 200 mg/dl. Zakonisht hiperkolesterolemia nuk eshte semundja principale (ka dhe hipercolesterolemi primare), por mund te jete pasoja e nje semundjeje tjeter ekzistente, psh, diabeti, hipotiroidizmi, biles ne disa raste eshte pasoja e perdorimit te kontraceptiveve orale.

 Ka eDhe hipercholesterolemi primare te cilat zakonisht jane te transmetueshme gjenetikisht, prandaj edhe quhen familjare. Mund te jete fjala per deficience te disa lloj enzimash ose apoproteinash psh, lipoprotein lipasis, apoproteina CII, mungesa e receptoreve LDL (Low Density Lipid).

 Per sa i perket trajtimit te hypercholesterolemise, rekomandohet ne rradhe te pare nje diete e ekuilibruar dhe e varfer ne lipide jovegjetale, ose ne rast se eshte e mundur pa cholesterol. Megjithate e mira eshte liminimi i dhjamrave.

 Medikamentet qe rekomndohen me shpesh jane: 

-Ne hipercholesterolemi primare:
     Fixante te acideve biliare:
Colestipol 20 g/dite,
Colestiramina 16 g/dite, 
     Acid nikitinik:
Niacin fillohet me 100-150 mg/tre here ne dite pas buke dhe rritet cdo 7 dite deri sa arrihet doza 3 g/dite.
     Inhibues te HMG-CoA reductasis:
Lovastatin 20-40 mg/2 here ne dite
Simvastatin 5-40 mg/4 here ne dite
Provastatin 10-20 mg/4 here ne dite

-Ne hiperkolesrerolemi secondare:
Trajtohet semundja primare (e shoqeruar me uljen e kolesterolemise)

Keto leshohen vetem me recete nga mjeku pasi pothuajse te gjitha kane efekte secondare(Keto te dhena jane vetem informative) dhe emertimi mund te ndryshoje pak prandaj i kam ndare edhe sipas familjeve.

  Pasojat mbi shendetin jane te shumta por une po te permend vetem disa me te shpeshta: hipertension arterial, ateroscleroza dhe si pasoje e kesaj aneuroza cerebrale, infarkt miokardik, emboli pulmonare etj. Pra eshte semundje serioze ne rast se nuk trajtohet ashtu sic duhet.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## FIERI1

Ushqimet e detit ju thoni se jane te mira pa kolesterol, dikush qe ishte duke mbajtur diet me tha se Shrimps (karkalecat e kuq qe i thone ne shqip me duket) jane te keqia per ata qe kane kolesterol te larte sepse SHRIMPS  kane permbajte te larte kolesteroli, une u befasova dhe desha te dija sa e vertete eshte kjo, nese dikush me jep nje pergjigje te sakte rreth ketij komenti, ja di per faleminderit

Nano Ik!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dodoni

Dieta më e mirë është buka e zezë, gruri, misri, vajrat, frutat, perimet. 
Mishrat kanë shumë kolesterol HDL që posedimi me tepricë i këtij lloji kolesteroli shkakton sëmundje arteriale dhe zemre. Kur mishrat përdoren atëherë duhet përdorur me shumë vajra sepse vajrat kanë shumë LDL kolesterol (monounsatured fat) që eliminojnë tepricën e HDL kolesterolit. Ushqimet tjera që kanë shumë HDL kolesterol (saturated and poliunsatured fat) janë: veza (75 përqind), djathrat, gjalpi etj. 

Kam një pyetje për mjekët e forumit tonë: 
Sa duhet të jetë konsumi ditor i kolesterolit HDL, minimumi dhe maksimumi? 

Tung

----------


## angeldust

Ne US nje nga barnat me te sukseshme (dhe gjithashtu me te shtrenjta) per uljen e kolesterolit eshte Lipitor® i Pfizerit (sic tha dhe Estella me lart) ose atorvastatin calcium (per mjeket e forumit) qe administrohet si tableta 10, 20, 40 ose 80 mg. Nuk e di, eshte ne Europe kjo? Se ne Shqiperi s'besoj te jete futur.

Fieri, sa per pyetjen tende mund te them se ka lloje peshqish qe jane te pasur me lipide te shendetshme, por edhe disa te tjere qe nuk jane te tille, megjithate ne pergjithesi pa hyre ne detaje te tilla ushqimi i detit ka me pak kolesterol se mishrat e tjere.

Nga nje studim nga Uni. of Delaware:



> Again, seafood fits right in when trying to meet the U.S. dietary goal --reduce cholesterol consumption to about 300 mg a day. Fish averages about 50-90 mg cholesterol per 3-1/2 ounces. Shellfish tend to contain slightly higher amounts of cholesterol; thus crustaceans (crab, lobsters, shrimp) contains 60- 100 mg/3-1/2 ounces and mollusks (clams, oysters, scallops), 40-110 mg/3-1/2 ounces. Squid and octopus may contain relatively high levels, 250 and 122 mg/3-1/2 ounces, respectively.


Pra ushqimet e detit me guacke si gaforret, aragostat, karkalecet kane me shume kolesterol se peshqit e thjeshte. Po te duash midhje pastaj, njelloj sikur te futesh me nje kembe ne varr  lol  :perqeshje:  j/k

----------


## arilda

> Ne US nje nga barnat me te sukseshme (dhe gjithashtu me te shtrenjta) per uljen e kolesterolit eshte Lipitor® i Pfizerit (sic tha dhe Estella me lart) ose atorvastatin calcium (per mjeket e forumit) qe administrohet si tableta 10, 20, 40 ose 80 mg. Nuk e di, eshte ne Europe kjo? Se ne Shqiperi s'besoj te jete futur.
> 
> Fieri, sa per pyetjen tende mund te them se ka lloje peshqish qe jane te pasur me lipide te shendetshme, por edhe disa te tjere qe nuk jane te tille, megjithate ne pergjithesi pa hyre ne detaje te tilla ushqimi i detit ka me pak kolesterol se mishrat e tjere.
> 
> Nga nje studim nga Uni. of Delaware:
> 
> 
> Pra ushqimet e detit me guacke si gaforret, aragostat, karkalecet kane me shume kolesterol se peshqit e thjeshte. Po te duash midhje pastaj, njelloj sikur te futesh me nje kembe ne varr  lol  j/k


 Me sa di une me pare duhet te kontrollosh komplet lipidogramen pra te gjitha yndyrnat ne gjak se nuk eshte vetem kolesteroli i larte gjithmone eshte i shoqeruar ne nje pjese nga trigliceridet e larta.Sa per ushqime e kane thene te tjeret me pare une po shtoj vaj misri,jo me shume se dy-tre veze ne jave,elimino brumerat.

----------


## tanga

> Mishrat kanë shumë kolesterol HDL që posedimi me tepricë i këtij lloji kolesteroli shkakton sëmundje arteriale dhe zemre. Kur mishrat përdoren atëherë duhet përdorur me shumë vajra sepse vajrat kanë shumë LDL kolesterol (monounsatured fat) që eliminojnë tepricën e HDL kolesterolit. Ushqimet tjera që kanë shumë HDL kolesterol (saturated and poliunsatured fat) janë: veza (75 përqind), djathrat, gjalpi etj.



Përshëndetje!

Përkundrazi HDL është kolesterina e mirë, kurse LDL është kolesterina e keqe.
Problemi nuk qëndron tek mishi, por te dhjami, se mishi vet nuk ka kolesterin.

Sa i përket margarinave në evropen perëndimore (gjermni, austri dhe zvicër) shitet një margarin e cila e ul kolesterolin në gjak pasi ajo përmban sterine bimore  të cilat përdoren edhe si medikamente për uljen e kolesterolit. Nën emrin "Becel" shitet ajo këtu. 

Gjithçka është relative.   :buzeqeshje:  


Tung!

----------


## angeldust

> Përshëndetje!
> 
> Përkundrazi HDL është kolesterina e mirë, kurse LDL është kolesterina e keqe.
> Problemi nuk qëndron tek mishi, por te dhjami, se mishi vet nuk ka kolesterin.
> 
> Sa i përket margarinave në evropen perëndimore (gjermni, austri dhe zvicër) shitet një margarin e cila e ul kolesterolin në gjak pasi ajo përmban sterine bimore  të cilat përdoren edhe si medikamente për uljen e kolesterolit. Nën emrin "Becel" shitet ajo këtu. 
> 
> Gjithçka është relative.
> 
> ...


E vertete,

HDL (high-density lipoproteins) eshte lipoproteine e mire qe gjendet e shoqeruar me kolesterol, dhe qe mendohet se e terheq kolesterolin ne melci ku ai metabolizohet dhe shperbehet.

Kurse LDL (low density lipoprotein) eshte lipoproteine me e demshme, gjendet ne sasi shume me te medha ne qarkullimin e gjakut se HDL, dhe eshte e pergjegjshme per akumulimin e kolesterolit ne arterie, duke formuar keshtu nje pllake (nganjehere te kalcifikuar) qe bllokon qarkullimin e gjakut duke sjelle infarkt miokardi, thromboze (bllokim te venes nga akumulimi) etj. Nganjehere kjo mase mund te shkeputet nga enet e medha te gjakut si venat dhe arteriet kryesore, dhe te udhetoje ne qarkullimin e gjakut sa te arrije ne ene me te ngushta (kapilaret), duke i bllokuar ata shume keq. Ngaqe gjaku nuk do qarkulloje me atje, do kete mungese oksigjeni qe sjell paralize te nervit apo muskulit.

Arilda, eshte e vertete.
Duhet matur dhe raporti LDL-cholesterol me HDL-cholesterol per te percaktuar se je i semure apo jo, por shumica e kolesterolit eshte e  shoqeruar me shume me LDL, dmth. keto te keqijat.... keshtu qe po e pate kolesterolin e larte, mire ben te kontrollohesh sigurisht.

Ne figura me poshte tregohet perimetri i nje arterieje ne mikroskop dhe mesi i saj sic e shikoni eshte i mbushur me nje mase ateroskleroze, qe redukton se tepermi qarkullimin e gjakut. Po arriti qe u shkeput kjo mase dhe te mare rrugen neper trup, Zoti na rujt se ku do perfundoje e cfare do bllokoje pastaj!  :ngerdheshje: 

Keshtu qe... hani, hani!  :ngerdheshje: 
(Kujdestar surrat-patate,
mire ja bene zotrise sate!)

----------


## Albo

Shkaktarët kryesorë të sëmundjes janë gjenet dhe stili i jetesës 

*Kolesteroli, çfarë duhet të hani*

Kolesteroli është substancë lipidike (e yndyrshme) e domosdoshme për organizmin. Ai ndihmon në fabrikimin e çdo qelize e gjithashtu në fabrikimin e hormoneve dhe shumë substancave të tjera. Por rritja e përqindjes së kolesterolit në gjak (hyperkolesterolemiesë) mund të jetë shumë e dëmshme për organizmin. Kolesteroli fabrikohet në mëlçi, por ne e marrim dhe nga ushqime të ndryshme si psh veza, djathi, qumështi, mishi, të brendshmet e kafshëve si mëlçitë, zemra e të tjera. Rritja e përqindjes së kolesterolit në gjak përbën faktorin kryesor të sëmundjeve të artereve, kryesisht të zemres. Kolesteroli është një faktor gjithashtu i aksidenteve vaskulare cerebrale dhe i sëmundjeve trombo-embolike.

*Arteroskleroza* 
Kur përqindja e kolesterolit në gjak ngrihet, formohen disa grimca yndyre, që ngjiten në faqet e artereve, këto grimca formojnë një shtresë yndyre, që vjen nga dita në ditë duke u zmadhuar,që sjell si rrjedhojë zvogëlimin e diametrit të artereve deri në bllokimin total të tyre. Bllokimi i artereve nuk lejon më qarkullimin e gjakut. Kur gjaku nuk ka më mundësi të qarkullojë, qelizat e këtyre artereve vdesin nga mungesa e oksigjenit dhe elementeve ushqyese. Në këtë raste, mund të kemi sipas arteries të bllokuar, infarkt të miokardit, kur bllokohen arteret e zemrës, aksidente vaskulare cerebrale, që mund të shoqërohen me hemorragji të brendshme, kur bllokohen arteret e trurit ose afeksion të gjymtyrëve inferior. 

*Përqindja e kolesterolit* 
Idealja është më pak se 2 gram për 1 litër gjak, ndërkohë që limiti është 2 gram deri në 2.5 g për 1 litër gjak. Tepër e lartë është kur kalohet 2.5 g për 1 litër gjak. Për të ulur përqindjen e lartë të kolesterolit nuk duhet të pini cigare, dhe nëse pini, mundoheni ta ulni numrin e tyre deri sa ta ndaloni krejtësisht. Merruni me ushtrime fizike në mënyrë të rregullt. Mbani një peshë ideale (pesha ideale është ajo që keni pasur kur keni qenë 25 vjeç), kujdes me alkoolin, mundohuni të mos konsumoni shumë yndyrnat, favorizoni zarzavatet dhe frutat. Favorizoni më tepër konsumin e peshkut se sa të mishit. Përdorni më shumë vajin e ullirit se sa gjalpin në përgatitjen e vakteve. Kujdes me ëmbëlsirat e ndryshme, sepse bëhen gjithnjë me shumë vezë, po ashtu duhet të largoni nga ushqimet tuaja gjalpin, djathin sallamet e ndryshme.

*Gjenet*
Nëse pavarësisht dietës dhe aktivitetit fizik, nuk arrini të mbanin nën kontroll nivelin e kolestrolit të keq, duhet të dini se faji nuk është i stilit tuaj të jetesës, por i gjeneve tuaja. Në fakt, një grup studiuesish të koordinuar nga Paul Williams i "Berkeley Lab's Life Sciences Division" ka zbuluar se gjenet luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në stabilizimin e kolesterolit të keq në gjak dhe disa individë duhet të lodhen më tepër se të tjerët, sepse janë më të ndjeshëm ndaj hiperkolesterolaminës. Studimi duket se ofron një motiv për faktin se disa prej nesh kanë fatin e keq të kenë nivelin e kolesterolit të lartë, edhe pse qëndrojnë mjaft të kujdesshëm ndaj gjithçkaje që hanë, ndërsa të tjerë mund t'i lejojnë vetes shkelje rregullash, pa krijuar probleme me akumulimin e yndyrnave të dëmshme për organizmin. Studiuesit kanë vëzhguar të dhënat e 28 çifteve binjakësh identikë, me përputhshmëri gjenetike, por me stile jete të ndryshme, për të vlerësuar peshën e gjeneve dhe sjelljet mbi nivelin e lipoproteinave me intensitet të ulët (LDL) shkaktare për prodhimin e kolesterolit të keq, mjaft të dëmshëm për shëndetin kardiovaskular. 

*Si ulet kolesteroli*

1- Për të ulur përqindjen e lartë të kolesterolit nuk duhet të pini cigare dhe nëse pini mundoheni ta ulni numrin e tyre deri sa ta ndaloni krejtësisht 
2- Merruni me ushtrime fizike në mënyrë të rregullt. Mbani një peshë ideale (pesha ideale është ajo që keni pasur kur keni qenë 25 vjeç)
3- Kujdes me alkoolin, mundohuni të mos konsumoni shumë yndyrnat, favorizoni zarzavatet dhe frutat.
4- Favorizoni më tepër konsumin e peshkut se sa të mishit.
5- Përdorni më shumë vajin e ullirit se sa gjalpin në përgatitjen e vakteve. 
6- Kujdes me ëmbëlsirat e ndryshme, sepse bëhen gjithnjë me shumë vezë, po ashtu duhet të largoni nga ushqimet tuaja gjalpin, djathin sallamet e ndryshme.

*Kolesteroli

Dieta me përqindje të ulët yndyre ul kolesterolin*
Ekspertët i kanë nënshtruar vullnetarët ndaj dy tipe dietash alternative, një me përbërje të ulët yndyrnash dhe një që përmbante shumë yndyrna (që është baras me 40 për qind të kalorive totale që merr organizmi). Ekspertët kanë vënë re se duke kaluar nga dieta e parë në të dytën, niveli i kolesterolit rritej në mënyrë të pashmangshme për të gjithë çiftet e binjakëve, por ndryshe nga një çift në tjetrin. 

*Gjenet, të parapërcaktuara përgjegjëset*
Ende nuk dihet se cilat janë gjenet që përfshihen në përhapjen e kolesterolit në organizëm, por të gjithë njerëzve u këshillohet një stil i shëndetshëm jete, regjim ushqimor të mirë dhe zbatimin e terapive të këshilluara nga specialistët, të gjitha sjelljet që janë armët më të mira ndaj hiperkolesterolaminës. Kolesteroli nuk kursen as femrat dhe as meshkujt, madje sipas studimeve, më të prekura janë femrat, pasi ato janë më të prira drejt ushqimeve me yndyrë.

*Ushtrime fizike, për të ndaluar sëmundjen*
Për të ulur përqindjen e lartë të kolesterolit nuk duhet të pini cigare, dhe nëse pini, mundoheni ta ulni numrin e tyre deri sa ta ndaloni krejtësisht. Merruni me ushtrime fizike në mënyrë të rregullt. Mbani një peshë ideale (pesha ideale është ajo që keni pasur kur keni qenë 25 vjeç), kujdes me alkoolin, mundohuni të mos konsumoni shumë yndyrnat, favorizoni zarzavatet dhe frutat.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## Albo

Këshilla nga dietologët për kombinimin e ushqimeve larg yndyrnave 

*Yndyrnat në gjak, si ti eliminojmë*

Përzgjedhja e ushqimeve të duhura për një dietë të shëndetshme shpesh është shumë e vështirë. Për pjesën më të madhe të njerëzve është thuajse e pamundur të kombinojnë sasinë e duhur të yndyrnave, lëngjeve, frutave dhe perimeve. Në këtë mënyrë, dieta dhe një ushqyerje e shëndetshme bëhen të pamundura dhe ky çrregullim i shkakton organizmit vetëm dëme të mëdha. Mjekët specialistë rekomandojnë të gjitha produktet që nuk duhet të mungojnë në dietën e përditshme si dhe ato produkte që duhen eliminuar.
Yndyrnat janë bazë në shumë procese të organizmit dhe janë një formë e përqendruar e energjisë. Marrja e tepruar e yndyrnave, mund të çojë në dhjamosje. Mishi, djathi, vaji i palmës, vaji i arrës së kokosit, dhjamërat e kafshëve, vezët, peshqit, arrat, kanë yndyrna të tretshme. 
Fibrat luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në një dietë të shëndetshme, ndihmojnë lëvizjen e ushqimit në aparatin e tretës, ndalojnë kapsllëkun, ndihmojnë funksionimin e zorrëve (parandalojnë shqetësimet në to), apandesitin, sëmundjet e zemrës. Drithërat janë shumë të pasura me fibra. 
Vitaminat dhe kripërat minerale e ndihmojnë trupin të ruajë formën e mirë. Një dietë e mirë duhet të sigurojë të gjitha vitaminat dhe kripërat minerale, që janë shumë të nevojshëm për organizmin. Megjithatë duhen vetëm sasi të vogla, ato janë të pazëvendësueshme. Vitaminat dhe kripërat minerale veprojnë së bashku. Kripërat minerale ndikojnë në strukturat kockore, krijimin e një ekuilibri të sistemit ujor të organizmit, nervat dhe reagimet muskulare. Minerale të rëndësishme janë kalciumi, fosfori, magnezi, hekuri, sulfuri, sodiumi, potasi dhe zinku. Disa vitamina si A, D, E, K, mund të maganizohen, kurse vitaminat C dhe B kompleks duhen marrë rregullisht. Nëse frutat dhe perimet gatuhen, vitaminat dhe kripërat minerale humbasin shumë nga cilësitë e tyre. Zierja me avull është më e mirë, sesa zierja e zakonshme. Mjaft vitamina përmbajnë edhe lëkurat e frutave. 

*Këshilla* 
Kujdes nga paracetamoli. Shumë tableta që disa i gëlltisin me shumicë kundër kokë-dhimbjeve, për qetësimin e dhimbjes së dhëmbit dhe dhimbjeve të tjera, përmbajnë paracetamol. Ky analgjetik, mjaft mirë e zëvendëson aspirinën dhe është i përshtatshëm për personat që kanë të thatë në lukth dhe për ata te të cilët herë pas here paraqitet gjakrrjedhja në lukth. Por kujdes! Paracetamoli dëmton veshkat. Kështu, ata që e shfrytëzojnë kanë mundësi tri herë më shumë të sëmuren nga veshkat se ata që nuk e përdorin barëra që nuk kanë paracetamol. 

*Jogurti.* 
Me sukses mund të evitojë barkqitjen tek fëmijët. Bakteret mike të jogurtit dhe prodhimeve të tjera qumështore mund të pakësojnë numrin e viruseve. 

*Rrahjet e shpeshta të zemrës.*
Keni kujdes, pas pirjes së disa kafeve me radhë ndjeni rrahje të shpeshta të zemrës, është mirë që të kontrollohet mëlçia. Në rastet kur keni probleme me funksionimin e mëlçisë, kafeina e kafesë grumbullohet në gjak dhe kështu fillojnë të rrahurat e shpeshta të zemrës. 
Mungesa e vitaminës A. Mungesa e vitaminës A shkakton shkurtpamësi dhe verbimin e natës. Prandaj, pos të tjerash hani majdanoz të freskët i cili është i pasur me vitaminën A, por përmban edhe kalcium të nevojshëm për elasticitetin e muskulaturës së syve. Gjysmë filxhani majdanoz plotëson nevojën ditore të organizmit me vitaminë A. 

*Lëndimet.* 
Plagët e ndotura, lajini me ujë të ftohtë e pastaj dezinfektoni me jod dhe etil-alkool. Gërvishjet e vogla mos i lidhni. Ato më mirë shërohen në ajër. Plagët pakëz më të mëdha dhe ato që ndeshen me rroba mbuloni me faster ose me fashë. Ndërroni çdo 24 orë. Flasterin do ta kapni më lehtë nga plaga nëse këndet e tij më parë i keni lyer me benzinë për heqjen e njollave. Për plagë të rënda duhet drejtuar mjekut. Nëse vaksina e fundit kundër tetanusit është dhëne para 5 vjetëve, ajo duhet përsëritur. 

*Keshilla per tryezen*

1- Specialistët rekomandojnë që përdorimi i djathit dhe vezëve, që kanë yndyrna të tretshme, nuk duhet të mungojnë asnjë ditë në tavolinën e ngrënies.
2- Drithërat janë një ndër elementet më të rëndësishme për të evituar yndyrnat në gjak, trupi ka shumë nevojë për to.
3- Mineralet më të rëndësishme që nuk duhen përjashtuar janë kalciumi, fosfori, magnezi, hekuri, sulfuri, sodiumi, potasi dhe zinku. 
4- Vitaminat që duhet të merren gjatë javë janë vitamina A, D, E, K, mund të magazinohen
5- Kurse vitaminat C dhe B kompleks duhen marrë rregullisht.
6- Nëse frutat dhe perimet gatuhen, vitaminat dhe kripërat minerale humbasin shumë nga cilësitë e tyre.
7- Zierja me avull është më e mirë, sesa zierja e zakonshme. 

*Yndyrnat*

*Mënyra, si duhet të kombinohen ushqimet*
Ka disa lloj ushqimesh që duhet të hahen të shoqëruara me të tjera, sepse kështu bëhen më të dobishme për organizmin tonë. Studimet e bëra kanë treguar se nëse i ha karotat e grira në formë sallate, pa i hedhur vaj ulliri, mund të pakësosh sasinë e kalorive që merr, por humb marrjen e betakarotinës që është mjaftë e vlefshme për trupin. 

*Vitaminat që nuk duhet ti mungojnë organizmit*
Vitamina A, ashtu sikurse dhe vitaminat D, E, K, absorbohen nga organizmi, vetëm në prani të yndyrnave. Më përpara, konsiderohej e papërshtatshme të bashkoheshin proteinat me karbohidratet. Por sot, mendohet se ti shtosh llojeve të ndryshme të pastave (brumërave), pak fasule, bizele, apo thjerrëza, plotësohen më mirë nevojat proteinike të trupit. 

*Ushqimet që nuk duhen përzier me njëra-tjetrën*
Por ka edhe ushqime që këshillohet të mos bashkohen gjatë ngrënies. Kështu p.sh. djathi, që është i pasur me kalcium, kur hahet së bashku me mishin, pengon absorbimin e hekurit nga zorrët. Lakra e bardhë kur hahet me peshk, pengon absorbimin e jodit, që përmban peshku. Po ashtu, tanina që përmban çaji, pengon absorbimin e kalciumit që ndodhet në djathë, etj.

----------


## dp17ego

[QUOTE=Estella]


> Elimino te gjithe mishin e kuq


. 

Ne asnje menyre; Kjo do te conte ne karence te karnitines, aq te domosdoshme per frymemarrjen indore



> Perdor vetem ushqimet e detit dhe mishin e pules, duke perfshire ketu dhe gjedetin.


Perdor te gjitha llojet e mishit. Ushqimi polimorf eshte me i keshilluari



> Ngrijeni numurin e frutave dhe perimeve qe perdorni.


plotesisht  e drejte
Mundohuni te perdorni sa me shume vaj ose me mire vaj ulliri.



> Eliminoni gjalpin


shume e gabuar dhe 


> margarinen.


 po



> Eliminoni ne maksimum djatherat dhe qumshtin pijeni te holluar. 2% p.sh.


Shume e gabuar, do te kesh mungese te kalciumit dhe laktoproteinave




> Nje nga ilacet me te suksesshme dhe me e perdorshme sot ne Amerike eshte "LIPITOR


". 
Ka shume efekte anesore deri ne demtime te parikthyeshme te melcise

Me falni qe u kapa me nje mikeshe po vura re shume gabime ne konceptimin e ushqyerjes

Me e mira gje qe mund te bejme eshte te hame ushqim polimorf dhe te ushtrohemi ne ajer te paster. Ushtrimi fizik eshte armiku i LDL dhe VLDL(kolesteroli i keq).
Nga ana tjeter nuk duhet harruar qe eshte e nevojshme te ushqehemi me gjalpe djathe mish edhe dhjame. Ne yndyra ndodhen te tretura nje grup shume i rendesishem vitaminash, qe nuk e gjejme asgjekundi tjeter-Grupi ADEK. Vitamina A, Vit D,vit E dhe Vit K jane liposolubile(te tretshme ne yndyra). Vit E aq e nevojshme per Pregnancine dhe feminitetin(tochoferoli) shume e rendesishme per grate, mban lekuren te fresket gjithashtu.Mungesa e grupit ADEK sjell demtim te syve kockave, lekures okagulimit te gjakut.

----------


## DI_ANA

Kolesteroli: Kur është i rrezikshëm?
Që në moshën 40 vjeçare, por ka raste edhe më përpara, ndodh të na ndjekë kudo, pa u larguar për asnjë moment. Pikërisht atëherë zë fill tundimi nga ushqimet e preferuara por që shumë shpejt kthehen në fruta të ndaluara. Arsyeja? Kolesterina. Çfarë rreziqesh, fsheh, në të vërtetë, kjo sëmundje dhe si mund ta parandalojmë atë?

Duke ndjekur një armik personal

Tashmë të gjithë jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se kolesteroli i lartë, apo thjesht kolesteroli, nënkupton një dietë të kujdesshme për të mbrojtur funksionin e zemrës dhe enëve të gjakut. Por çfarë njohurish të nevojshme zotërojmë rreth "vlerave" personale të kolesterolit, që duhet të ketë secili prej nesh?

Së pari duhet të kemi të qartë se për çfarë kolesterine flasim. Tashmë jemi të vetëdijshëm për ekzistencën e HDL-së dhe LDL-së në gjakun tonë. Shuma e tyre përbën kolesterolin, për të cilin diskutojmë.
E para, i ashtuquajturi "i mirë", përbën atë që shpesh edhe vlerësohet si kolesterina mbrojtëse. I rrezikshëm, sikurse duket, mbetet të jetë i dyti, i ashtuquajturi "i keq". Nëse sasia e përgjithshme e kolesterinës i kalon të 250 miligramët, ka shumë mundësi që LDL-ja të jetë rritur.

Sëmundja, përbën shkakun?

Nëse duke u bazuar në analizat e gjakut mjeku mendon se sasia e kolesterolit është e rritur, përpara se ai t'ju vendosë në regjim dietor-ushqimor dhe t'ju përcaktojë mjekimin e duhur, duhet të kontrollojë një sërë elementesh të tjerë:

 Të sigurohet se pacienti nuk ka përdorur ndonjë kure ilaçesh, gjë e cila mund të ketë shkaktuar një gjë të tillë.
 Të kryejë analizat e nevojshme nga ku provohet se pacienti nuk vuan nga ndonjë sëmundje tjetër, e cila mund të ketë sjellë rritjen e kolesterinës në gjak. Nëse realizohen të gjitha këto dhe vlerat e kolesterinës mbeten te larta, atëherë mjeku mund të ndërmarrë terapinë me ilaçe dhe dietën e caktuar, për të ulur sasinë e tij.
Midis sëmundjeve, të cilat mund të shkaktojnë lehtësisht rritjen e kolesterinës është edhe diabeti, anoreksia etj.

 Nëse përjashtohet prania e sëmundjeve të tjera, atëherë mund të mendojmë se vuajmë nga niveli i lartë i kolesterinës, e cila në këtë rast është e lindur (nuk ka ndonjë arsye tjetër). Në këtë moment shtrohet pyetja: është realisht i lartë dhe sa është me saktësi kjo vlerë?
Dhe nëse përpara disa vitesh, supozohej si kufiri më i lartë sasia prej 200 miligramësh, sot çdokush ka një kufi të tij të dëshiruar, të cilit i korrespondon një sasi individuale kolesterine, në përputhje me gjendjen e funksionimit të zemrës. Ndaj shumë mjekë nuk interesohen më për shumën e kolesterinës, por vetëm për nivelin e LDL-së në gjak.

Kur jemi në rrezik?

Mjeku duhet të ndjekë me kujdes funksionimin e zemrës tek pacienti i cili vuan nga kolesteroli i lartë. Kjo gjë është e domosdoshme, pasi faktor i rrezikshëm për të sëmurët e zemrës e të enëve të gjakut, nuk është vetëm kolesterina e lartë. Por mund të jenë: hipertensioni, mosha, diabeti, jeta e mbyllur, pa shumë lëvizje, duhani etj. Atëherë mjeku mund të përkufizojë se cila është vlera e vërtetë, e përshtatshme për një person të veçantë dhe kështu ai mund të realizojë terapinë përkatëse.

1. Rrezik i shtuar për zemrën

Në këtë kategori hyjnë të gjithë personat, të cilët paraqesin shenja të sëmundjeve në zemër apo në enët e gjakut. Po në këtë grup përfshihen edhe individët të cilët kanë më shumë se dy faktorë rreziku.
Për të gjithë këta, niveli fiziologjik i kolesterinës LDL nuk duhet të kalojë të 100 miligramët. Në këtë gjendje mjeku mund të ndërhyjë për të përmirësuar shëndetin e pacientit në këtë mënyrë: nëse vlera e LDL-së është midis 100 me 130 miligramë, do të mund ta ulte kolesterinën me dietë dhe ushtrime fizike . Në rast të kundërt (LDL-ja i kalon të 130 miligramët), është e logjikshme të përparojë në përdorimin e kurës me ilaçe.

2. Rrezik i mesëm për zemrën

Rreziku vlerësohet si i mesëm, në rastet kur ekzistojnë një apo dy faktorë rreziku. (p.sh. burrë, mosha mbi të 50-tat, duhani etj). Mjeku do të ndërhyjë me të njëjtën mënyrë, por duke u bazuar në vlera të ndryshme: dietë dhe ushtrime fizike nëse LDL-ja gjendet në kufijtë 130 deri 160 miligramë, dhe me ilaçe kur i kalon të 160 miligramët.

3. Rrezik i ulët për zemrën

Në këtë rast ekziston vetëm një faktor rreziku në lidhje me vlerën e rritur të kolesterinës (p.sh. burrë mbi të 50-tat, grua në prag të lindjes etj). Atëherë, vlera-bazë e lejuar e LDL-së kap të 160 miligramët (vlera e përgjithshme e kolesterinës shkon në 240 miligramë). Në këto raste mjeku do të fillojë përdorimin e terapisë me ilaçe kur LDL-ja do ti kalojë të 190 miligramët (kolesterina e përgjithshme në 280 miligramë).

4. Rrezik shumë i vogël për zemrën

I takon vetëm një kategorie njerëzish: grave të reja, të cilat kanë vlera të LDL-së mbi 60 miligramë. Në këto raste LDL-ja e dëshiruar nuk duhet të kalojë të 190 miligramët (kolesterina e përgjithshme në vlera prej 280 miligramësh).

Katër momente kyçe:
Cilat janë veprimet që duhet të ndërmarrim në mënyrë që të kontrollojmë vlerat e kolesterinës në organizmin tonë?

a) Shenjat, të cilat janë të dyshimta për praninë e kësaj sëmundje:

 Lodhje e vazhdueshme, pa shkak.
 Rënie e përgjithshme e organizmit
 Marrje mendsh, probleme gjatë ecjes (ngërçe, fryrje dhe dhembje të këmbëve etj)
Formimi i disa qeskave, kisteve dhjamore, sidomos në zonën poshtë syve, nën veshë, midis gishtave etj.

b) Si realizohen analizat?

Me anën e një analize të përgjithshme të gjakut, mund të kontrolloni vlerat e HDL-së dhe LDL-së.

c) Nëse kolesterina është e lartë.

Mos nxitoni ta cilësoni menjëherë veten tuaj si "i sëmurë". Mjeku është i vetmi person kompetent, për të kontrolluar vlerat e kolesterinës dhe për të përcaktuar nëse vërtet janë të larta apo jo dhe nëse keni nevojë t'i nënshtroheni ndonjë terapie.

d) Cila është terapia?

Mjeku, mbasi të jetë ndërgjegjësuar për vlerat e kolesterinës në gjakun tuaj do të rekomandojë:

 Dietë dhe ushtrime fizike
 Në rastet kur vlera e kolesterinës vazhdon të rritet, atëherë është i nevojshëm përdorimi i kurave të përshtatshme me ilaçe.
 Të keni parasysh se do të keni nevojë për terapi të vazhdueshme dhe të rrepta. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të jeni i sigurt se ky "armik' u luftua përgjithmonë.

"Telegrafi"

----------


## DI_ANA

Infarkti? Ndryshoni stil jetese

Kolesterol i lartë? Duhet ulur menjëherë, sepse përndryshe rrezikoni që të pësoni infarkt.

Në fakt, të ndryshosh menjëherë mënyrën e jetesës, është e vështirë dhe për më tepër kolesterolin, i prodhuar në zemër, është më mirë që ta luftojmë me një ilaç specifik, me statina, që është i aftë të ulë deri në 30% infarktet. Ky është mesazhi i përhapur nga pjesa më e madhe e mediave.

Por a është e vërtetë që mjafton të kesh kolesterolin e lartë për të qenë i rrezikuar nga infarkti? Dhe a mjafton një statinë për të ulur 1/3 e rrezikut? A ka kundërindikim ndaj përdorimit të tyre? Si mund ta ulim rrezikun e zemrës pa përdorur shumë ilaçe?

Sëmundjet e zemrës

Në të vërtetë, sëmundjet kardiake janë shumë komplekse. Kjo ndodh sepse klinikisht janë rezultati i një ndërveprimi ndërmjet faktorëve ambientalë dhe predispozitës gjenetike. Te faktorët ambientalë futen të ashtuquajturit faktorë rrezikues, ndërsa për isheminë e zemrës janë: hiperkolesterolemia, diabeti, pirja e duhanit, hipertensioni arterior dhe obeziteti. Shumë persona që vuajnë nga sëmundjet kardiake thuhet se e kanë të trashëguar. Kështu sëmundjet kardiake janë të trashëguara, por ajo që duhet theksuar është se janë të pakta dhe të rralla.

Në të vërtetë, predispozita është e lidhur me aktivitetin e gjeneve që rregullojnë mekanizmat kryesorë të sëmundjeve. Simptomat e saj janë ato që lidhen me aktivitetin kardiovaskular, por ka edhe forma të tjera të sëmundjes së zemrës. Në fakt, sëmundjet e zemrës janë të pakta dhe të rralla. Ndër më të shpeshtat duhet të përmendim: ishemia e zemrës, angina, infarkti i miokardit akut dhe vdekja e papritur koronarike. Por këtu nuk duhen harruar edhe kardiomiopatia, kardiopatia e lindur, valvulapatia reumatike dhe aritmi.

Këto sëmundje prekin zakonisht moshat mbi 40 vjeç, por në shumë raste ato janë të trashëguara. Megjithatë, moshat më të rrezikuara janë ato mes 50 dhe 60 vjeç. Simptoma e sëmundjeve të lindura të saj ka të bëjë me cianozën dhe prishjen e ekuilibrit të parakohshëm që në lindje. Valvulopatia reumatike ka të bëjë me gulçime, edemë periferike, si dhe aritmi.

Parandalimi

Kur flitet për infarkte ka dy lloj parandalimesh: sekondar dhe primar. Parandalimi sekondar pengon infarktet tek ata persona që kanë pasur më parë sëmundje kardiovaskulare, pra ata që vuajnë nga angjina (dhembje në fyt), që kanë pasur patologji të rënda kardiovaskulare, apo që kanë familjarë, të cilët kanë pësuar një infarkt apo goditje apoplektike (damlla) kur kanë qenë të rinj (para të 55-ve, nëse është mashkull, ose 65 nëse është femër).

Në këto raste, dobia për të ulur kolesterolin shpeshherë është më e madhe se rreziku i efekteve anësore të statinave. 10-15% e njerëzve që i konsumojnë, vuajnë nga dhembjet muskulore, dëmtimet konjunktive (nga konfuzionet e lehta të humbja e kujtesës) dhe dëmtimi i mëlçisë.

"Njerëzit me moshë përkatësisht 30-80 vjeç që vuajnë nga një sëmundje që bllokon arteriet, statinat reduktojnë në mënyrë të diskutueshme vdekshmërinë: në këto raste terapia nuk përfshihet", ka shkruar një profesor në një revistë shkencore, i cili punon në një agjenci të financuar nga qeveria kanadeze, që analizon të dhënat e ilaçeve për të verifikuar efektshmërinë e tyre.

Me fjalë të tjera, statinat në parandalimin sekondar funksionojnë dhe mund të shpëtojnë jetën e një njeriu që ka pësuar edhe më parë një infarkt.

Sjelljet

Parandalimi primar ndryshon totalisht nga parandalimi sekondar: është terapia e atyre që nuk kanë ende një sëmundje kardiovaskulare. Shumë persona mund ta shmangin rrezikun, sepse nuk pinë duhan, nuk janë të sëmurë nga hipertensioni, apo diabeti dhe nuk kanë trashëguar nga prindërit infarkte ose goditje apoplektike.

Miliona njerëz marrin statina vetëm për një arsye, atë të kolesterolit, sepse është i lartë. Për të gjithë këta persona është me efikase dhe e sigurt që të ndryshojnë veset e këqija, sepse bilanci rrezik/mirëqenie i statinave për ta është negativ. Profesori ka zbuluar se statinat nuk kanë efekt te pacientët që nuk kanë simptoma patologjike koronare. Te 3239 pacientë meshkuj, me moshë përkatësisht 65 vjeç të kuruar me statina, vërehej një ulje e kolesterolit, por jo e vdekshmërisë.

Madje e njëjta gjë u vërejt edhe te 10 mijë gra të çdo lloj moshe. Për burrat e moshës së mesme, të cilët konsumonin statina, kishte një reduktim të vogël të kolesterolit dhe infarkteve, por jo një ulje të vdekshmërisë apo patologjive të tjera. "Pra, pjesa më e madhe e personave që konsumojnë statina nuk ka asnjë mundësi tia dalin mbanë, thjesht mund të përkeqësohen më tepër", shkruan profesori.

"Statinat nuk u këshillohen meshkujve dhe femrave, të cilët kanë kaluar moshën 69 vjeç. Ndërsa për sa u përket meshkujve me moshë, përkatësisht nga 30-69 vjeç, duhet ti nënshtrohen një eksperimenti. Duhen bindur 67 prej tyre të konsumojnë statina për 5 vjet, për të parandaluar vetëm një rast infarkti", vijon më tej ai.

"Nnt-ja (Numri i nevojshëm për trajtim: numri i pacientëve që kanë nevojë për trajtim për të parandaluar një rezultat negativ) e statinave është 67 dhe çdo ilaç me një Nnt të lartë 50, ka më pak mundësi suksesi për të fituar: me pak fjalë, është njësoj sikur të thuash se ju mund të mos jeni fitues".

Infarkti

Është sëmundja më e rrezikshme që prek zemrën, si dhe një nga më të shpeshtat. Dhembja është më e gjatë dhe e pandjeshme ndaj nitrateve, të cilat shfaqen me ndjenja të tjera si ajo e vdekjes së shpejtë, me djersë të ftohta dhe hipotension të theksuar. Faktorët më të mëdhenj të rrezikut, sipas studimeve të fundit janë: hiperkolesterolemia, pirja e duhanit, diabeti, hipertensioni dhe obeziteti. Jo çdo formë e stresit ndikon në aktivitetin kardiak. Vetëm ai negativi, që lidhet me ndjenjën që nuk i përballon dot problemet. Një efekt negativ ka edhe një dietë e çekuilibruar.

Efektet anësore

Çfarë të bëjmë për të parandaluar rrezikun e sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare? "Është stili i jetesës perëndimore ai që shkakton pjesën më të madhe të patologjive koronare. Duhani, një dietë e pasur me yndyra, aktiviteti i pakët fizik, obeziteti, diabeti, alkooli i tepërt, ndikojnë në përkeqësimin e patologjive koronare.

Këta faktorë të rrezikshëm janë përgjegjës në më shumë se 80% të patologjive kardiovaskulare, të cilat mund të reduktohen duke ndryshuar stilin e jetesës. Duhani është vërtet një "vrasës" i pamëshirshëm. Përveç dëmeve që provokon në aparatin e frymëmarrjes, është një nga faktorët kryesorë për rrezikun e sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare. Për shembull, ai është përgjegjës për rreth 50% të të gjitha vdekjeve që mund të shmangen: ka një korrelacion statistikisht domethënës mes numrit të cigareve të pira dhe rrezikut kardiovaskular. Në këtë pikë, të gjithë studiuesit janë dakord që rekomandimi i parë për parandalimin kardiovaskular është të mos pish duhan", thotë një profesor gjerman.

Dieta

Për të pasur një zemër në formë të mirë, dieta më e këshillueshme nga specialistët, është ajo që përmban shumë fruta dhe zarzavate, si dhe substanca antioksiduese. Ajo duhet të jetë e pasur me peshk, zarzavate dhe karbohidrate integrale, që përmirësojnë prognozën. "Ndërsa për sa i përket peshës, ka një lidhje të ngushtë mes peshës dhe patologjive kardiovaskulare. Një rritje e vogël e peshës e katërfishon rrezikun e diabetit te meshkujt dhe e tetëfishon te femrat". Megjithatë, përveç këtyre gjërave klasike, zbulimet më të fundit këshillojnë edhe disa faktorë të tjerë për të ulur ndjeshëm rrezikun e infarktit dhe sëmundjeve të zemrës.

Veç të tjerash, të gjithë njerëzit duhet të konsultohen me specialistin që në lindje, në rritje dhe në moshën e mesme, moshë, e cila paraqet më tepër rrezik. Në moshë të rritur, sidomos pas të 40-ve, një herë në vit. Duhet të bëni një kontroll të përgjithshëm, një elektrokardiogramë normale, si dhe një skaner për faktorët të cilët shfaqin rrezik.

Aktiviteti fizik

Një element tjetër i rëndësishëm dhe shumë i domosdoshëm është edhe aktiviteti fizik. Mjaftojnë 30 minuta ecje normale në ditë për të përmirësuar prognozën. Gjithashtu doktori këshillon se duhet të qeshësh 15 minuta në ditë për të relaksuar arteriet. 

"Spekter"

----------

